# Irish: You Are My Soulmate



## purplebroccoli

Hi!
I wonder if you could help me with something. I would like to know how to say "you are my soulmate" in Irish. I know a few Irish words, and I wonder if this is correct?
"Tá tu mo anamchara", or "Tá mo anamchara tu"

Go raibh maith míle agaibh!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

No. It is not. What is the gender of your anamchara?
Depending on this, your possesive *mo* will either be contracted to *m-* or give *h-* to the following word.

Haelsningar,

With regard to grammar, the first sentence is correct. Just don`t forget to put an accent above "tu" as well.


----------



## purplebroccoli

Okay, thank you. My "anamchara" is a male. Could you please tell me exactly how to say it correctly?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

m`anamchara.


----------



## kgleoite

purplebroccoli
Indeed 'anam' translates as soul and 'cara' as friend, but when you put the two two together you get 'anamchara'.
'Anamchara' translates as 'Spiritual Adviser'.

It seems to be a commom misconception that the Irish word anamchara (literally soulfriend) means soulmate (in the modern English sense of true love, perfect mate.) 

Anamchara traditionally means spiritual advisor/'confessor'/'spiritual mentor', etc.. I believe it has its origin in medieval times when younger monks sought advice from older more spiritually mature monks. 

It was never used to mean soulmate in the modern English sense. 
The closest you can get to the modern day meaning would be 'sonuachar' - good spouse/partner.
Mo shonuachar 
M' fhíorghrá - My true love
Mo chéadsearc - My First Love
Mo shíorghrá - My eternal love

But if, you still want to use it in your sentence, here goes:

Is tú m'anamchara.

If you want to stress the 'you'. - Is tusa m'anamchara.


----------



## purplebroccoli

Okay. Thank you so much! Your information's very enlighting and helpful


----------

